# ASUS PTGD1-LA CPU Upgrade



## spliffstarz (Jun 29, 2009)

Motherboard description Motherboard: ASUS PTGD1-LA
----------------------
HP/Compaq name: Puffer-UL8E 
CPU/Processor Socket LGA775
----------------------
Supports Intel Pentium 4 processor up to 3.6 GHz
----------------------
Supports Intel Pentium 4 HT processors 
Front-side bus (FSB) 800 MHz 
Chipset Northbridge Intel i915P graphics controller hub (GMCH

Southbridge Intel ICH6 
BIOS features 4Mb FWH EEPROM
----------------------
HP BIOS with enhanced ACPI, PnP, DMI, Green features 
Form factor Micro-ATX form factor
----------------------
9.6 x 9.6 inches (24.5 x 24.5 cm) 
Memory Four 184-pin DDR DIMM sockets
----------------------
Supports PC3200 (400 MHz) /PC2700 (333 MHz) / PC2100 (266 MHz) DDR DIMM type
Maximum HP/Compaq approved memory module is 1 GB
Maximum HP/Compaq approved memory is 4 GB 
----------------------
Expansion slots One PCI Express x16 graphics PEG slot
Three PCI slots
One PCI expansion slot (select models only)
-----------------------------------------------
No AGP slot 
Video graphics Integrated 
------------------------------------------------


My MB just died so i ordered a new one (exact MB)...i already did minor upgrades like RAM ( 512mb to 2GB ), and PSU. Now as i'm waiting for my new board, I was wondering if i can upgrade my CPU to one of the new Intel Core Duo processors.

My daily uses include, music mixing, alot of downloading, multiple IE pages opened at once, and other regular stuff like IM'ing and e-mails. Is there any thing i need to know about CPU upgrading? can I jus buy a core duo and replace the P4 chip?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the 915 chipset does not support C2D's it may support Pentium D's however. 
You can Email HP support with the model and serial number they are usually pretty good at providing cpu support lists.


----------



## spliffstarz (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for the info..


----------



## spliffstarz (Jun 29, 2009)

what upgrade options do i have? anyone thanks again


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's a list of P4 procs.:
http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/pentium4.htm


----------



## spliffstarz (Jun 29, 2009)

HD_Monkey said:


> Here's a list of P4 procs.:
> http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/pentium4.htm


i think my best bet is the P4 660....thanks to all of u for the help


----------

